# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  طراحی وب سایت با اینتراوب (Intraweb ) در دلفی

## parastoo_zamani

با سلام خدمت كليه دوستان عزيز  :لبخند: 

چگونه مي توان فايل exe يا dll در هاست قرار داد به طوري كه همانند فايل html يا Aspx بتوان آن را فراخواني و در IE 
اجرا نمود ؟!

من يك سايت با اينتراوب در دلفي ايجاد كردم ، مي دونيد كه خروجي برنامه به صورت يك فايل اجرايي در مي ياد و براي اينكه بتونم اون رو در هاست قرار بدم و مانند يك فايل html يا aspx اجرا كنم ، خروجي رو به صورت يه فايل dll در آوردم . يه جايي هم خونده بودم كه مي شه فايل dll رو در هاست و در پوشه CGI-BIN قرار داد و مانند فايل Html فراخواني كرد و اجرا نمود ولي تا حالا موفق به اين كار نشدم .
در ضمن از اين روش خيلي از سازمانها براي پياده سازي سايتشون استفاده كردن ، چون هم سرعت بالايي داره ، هم انعطاف پذيري خوبي براي كار با پايگاه داده از خود نشون ميده و هم اينكه به خاطر dll بودن كل سورس سايت امكان دستكاري و هك اون به مراتب سخت تر از وبسايتهاي ديگه است .
حال با اين توصيفات اگه من رو راهنمايي كنيد خيلي از شما ممنون ميشم .

*با تشكر*

----------


## mrm0101

سلام . برای اینتراوب نیاز نداری فایل dll  را به asp  و غیره تبدیل کرد .  
وقتی فایل dll رو ایجاد کردی باید توی سیستم عاملت iis نصب کنی
بعدش به داخل iis  برو 

در قسمت web site  گزینه new  و و یک virtual directori  ایجاد کن 
یک اسم و مسیر برای این دایرکتوری تعریف کن و بعدش خاصیت execute آن را تیک بزن 
حال فایل dll را داخل این پوشه کپی کن 
حال در ادرس بار اسم فایل که همون اسم صفحه اصلی وب سایت شما است رو وارد کنی سایت باز می شود 
شاد باشبید

----------


## aserfg

دوست عزيز بعد از اتمام پروژه با stand alone applicationكه در واقع براي دياگ كردن پروژه است يه isapi applicationايجاد كرده و سپس كليه يونيت ها رو اد كن و پس از ساخت dll اون رو تو پشه CGI_BINسايتت قرار بده كافيه اونو توي آدرس بار گذاشته تا برات يه html بفرسته.

----------


## parastoo_zamani

با تشكر از راهنمايي دوستان

ولي من باز هم موفق به اجراي فايل dll در هاست نشدم ؛ با اينكه فايل dll رو تو پوشه 
CGI-BIN كپي كردم ولي هنگام فراخواني صفحه دانلود فايل اجرا شد . :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## shabe_barani

میشه از این نمونه برنامه های web با دلفی یک نمونه در سایت قرار بدبد ممنون میشم .

----------


## Syrus

سلام به دوستان اگه میشه لطفا مرجه برای یادگیری اينتراوب بدین

----------


## mrjb1387

منم فایل dll ای که standard alone application میسازه رو میذلرم تو پوشه cgi-bin بازم اجرا نمیشه میگه که باید دانلود کنی.سرور سایتم هم اینه:
www.110mb.com

----------


## دلفــي

پس از طراحی سایت با اینتراوب و ایجاد فایل اجرایی اون (exe یا dll) باید این فایل رو در پوشه cgi-bin قرار بدید و از مدیر هاستی که از اونجا فضا دریافت کردید درخواست کنید که فایل شما رو در IIS رجیستر کنه , با این کار می تونید از این فایل استفاده کنید , البته سرویس IIS توسط همه میزبانها پشتیبانی نمی شود و شما قبل از گرفتن فضا باید از وجود این سرویس در آن میزبان آگاهی داشته باشید .

سایت http://payahost.com این سرویس رو پشتیبانی می کنه.
این هم نمونه : http://www.asiapardaz.com/cgi-bin/test.dll

موفق باشید ...

----------


## دلفــي

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...web_Farsi.html

----------


## tadeh2010

متشکر از فایل PDF آموزشی Interaweb ولی فایل کامل نبود یعنی فقط معرفی سرویس بود و آموزشی نداشت.
لااقل خودتان با زمیمه کردن یک نمونه مثال ساده مراحل ایجاد را توضیح دهید و پوشه پروژه را ضمیمه قرار دهید.
مثلا دو تا Text box , dقرار دهید و یک باتم که بعد از کلیک مجموع را حساب و در شومسیج نمایش دهد .
 با تشکر.

----------


## mahmood114

سلام
میشه لطفا یکی یه مثال عملی بزنه که چجوری یه برنامه ساده اینتراوب را روی هاست ویندوز بزاریم؟
اگه ممکنه کامل بگید که بشه از اطلاعات استفاده کرد
ممنون

----------


## m_kafman

با سلام به مسولین محترم بخش دلفی

دوستان مدت زیادی است که با دلفی کار کردم و از اون راضی هم بودم 
تا اینکه با نسخه های جدید اون هم برنامه های زیادی نوشتم


مدتی است که به دنیال ایجاد پروژه وب با اینتراوب هستم و هر مقاله رو خوندم و متاسفانه نتیجه مناسبی نگرفتم


اگه واقعا دوستان مطلب ندارن جهت راهنمایی مناسب و مثال عملی بگن که ما خودمون رو از شر اینتراوب خلاص کنیم بریم سراع مباحث ماکروسافتی
اگر هم هست راهنمائی درست و حسابی داشته باشن


ممنون

----------


## Mask

با سلام.
پیشنهاد بنده استفاده از unigui هست.
فریمورکی برای ساخت راحت وب اپلیکیشن در دلفی.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...84%D9%81%DB%8C

----------

